# 良質の情報を提供するよう心がけております



## lammn

The following is extracted from an email, which request their customers to spend some time to give feedbacks on their website:



> ×××××××は、ホームページで良質の情報を提供するよう心がけております。少し
> の間お時間をいただき、弊社ホームページで感じたことなどを回答いただくようお願い
> 申し上げます。ご協力ありがとうございます!


 
I don't understand the usage of よう there.
Why don't they use よう*に*?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ocham

(提供する)よう is just a shortened and colloquial form of (提供する)ように. 
And it sometimes depends on a personal preference.


----------



## lammn

Oh, really? Thank you Ocham!

It's hard for me to understand why such colloquial form will be used in a business correspondence, though...


----------



## Flaminius

Vよう is not a colloquialism but a formal version of Vように.  Formal varieties of Japanese usually being junkyard of older expressions that are seldom found elsewhere, Vよう may precede Vように.  If so, the latter is an extended form of the former.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I presumably have the same opinion with *Flam*.
(Or maybe not.)

To me,
よう　is more formal and more written expression than ように.
ように　is more spoken expression than よう.

If you use ように　in this context, you might as though talk to children.
Then, if you want to talk to children, you had better say;
よいお知らせを教えてあげられる*ように*、がんばっています。

In this context, 良質、　情報、提供、心がける are words for adult person, not for children. So I think よう is more natural than ように　in this context.

I understand what *Ocham* said might be correct, but somehow I feel reverse.
So I feel my opinion resembles *Flam's*.


----------



## Ocham

As you know, Vするように is written in Kanji Vする様に. That's why I said 様 
was a shortened form of 様に.

In my Japanese dictionary, the most popular dictionary 現代国語例解辞典, 
there are two sample sentences using 様に：

1) 冷えない*ように*する
2) 成功する*ように*と祈る

In 1) you can't say 冷えない*よう*する
In 2) you can say 成功する*よう*祈る

ように can be used in any context, but よう is limited in usage.
That's why I think ように is the original form and よう is a derivative one
in modern Japanese.


----------



## Flaminius

Ocham said:


> As you know, Vするように is written in Kanji Vする様に. That's why I said 様
> was a shortened form of 様に.


Vするよう is shorter than Vするように no matter what script representation you choose.  If Vするように has been shortened to Vするよう, then this was a change from the longer form to the shorter one.  What arguments do you have to choose it in preference to a change from the shorter to the longer?



> 1) 冷えない*ように*する
> 2) 成功する*ように*と祈る
> 
> In 1) you can't say 冷えない*よう*する
> In 2) you can say 成功する*よう*祈る
> 
> ように can be used in any context, but よう is limited in usage.
> That's why I think ように is the original form and よう is a derivative one
> in modern Japanese.


Again, you are assuming a change from a more versatile construction to a more limited construction.  Why do you preclude a change to the reverse?

While I don't have the slightest clue as to which came first, can we agree to agree that Vよう is a more formal variety?


----------



## Ocham

In older Japanese we had already 様に（やうに）, which was 連用形 of やうなり
and meant "so as to-infinitive."

もの騒がしからぬ*ように*（徒然草）＝あわただしくならないように

But 様（やう） had only noun functions then. So I believe 様（よう）に is formal, 
and 様（よう） is informal, shortened and colloquial in MODERN Japanese.


----------



## Ocham

And 大辞林（三省堂） says 「に」を省略して「よう」だけの形で用いられることもある
（に is sometimes omitted, leaving only　Vするよう）.　I can find no reason 
to believe Vするよう extended into Vするように.


----------



## lammn

Thanks guys!



Ocham said:


> In 1) you can't say 冷えない*よう*する
> In 2) you can say 成功する*よう*祈る
> 
> ように can be used in any context, but よう is limited in usage.


 
I am interested to know under what kind of circumstances one must use Vように instead of Vよう.


----------



## Flaminius

Ocham said:


> So I believe 様（よう）に is formal,
> and 様（よう） is informal, shortened and colloquial in MODERN Japanese.


All references you have discussed suggest that Vよう is a shortened form of Vように.  Thanks for the research work.   Still, why is Vよう informal and colloquial?  I really don't encounter it outside officious written communications and formal speeches.  Do you, for example, hear a mother say to her child like this?
学校に遅刻しないよう、朝は7時までにはおきなさい。

*lammn*, Vように can be shortened to Vよう when used in a formal speech/writing in sense of hope, wish and purpose.  For example, the two sentences in [5] of 大辞林's definition (s.v. ようだ) can use よう instead of ようだ.  When placed at the end of the sentence ([6]), reduction to よう may not be always acceptable.  I've heard 一日も早くお元気になられますよう in a very polite speech coming from a woman (yes, gender may be a factor here) but 集合時間には絶対に遅れないよう sounds forced.

Edit
I also looked up やう (> よう) as a noun in my 古語辞典.  This would have been the original word if Vように had been an extended form.  Well, I found nothing close to ように of purposes and wishes in the definition.  It is another piece of evidence for the shift ように > よう.

This may go with the general trend of shortening adverbial forms.  One example I noticed in recent threads is ひんやり from ひんやりと.  Both work in a sentence like below:
ひんやりとつめたい雨が降ってきた。
ひんやりつめたい雨が降ってきた。


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> Vように can be shortened to Vよう when used in a formal speech/writing in sense of hope, wish and purpose...


 
I get it. Thank you Flam!


----------

